# Herter's 357



## michican-jim

I looked through all the Revolver sub forums and didn't see a "Herter's 357". So now I am throwing this out to everyone. I'm looking for a write up or diagram for a Herter's 357 to I can take it down all the way, (not just removing the cylinder).

Googling and searching other forums so far has yielded nothing. I found some information about it on the Firing line and where some parts might be available but not disassembly instructions.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## DJ Niner

Most everything I can find on the Herters 357 single-action revolvers seems to indicate they were an "improved" copy of the Colt SA, with a few internal changes. They were made by JP Sauer in West Germany, who also made the Hawes SA revolvers such as the Hawes Western Marshall. Apparently, these were very similar to the Herters, because if you go to Gun Parts Corporation's website:

Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories

and click on the Herters parts link:

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=242

and then the Small Frame link:

Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories

the disassembly diagram they show for the Herters is labeled as a Hawes diagram in the parts listing.

If you go back to the main manufacturer's listing (first link, above), and click on the Hawes link, you can find the Western Marshall schematic under the appropriate link:

Western Marshall (*)

which you could compare to your gun, and see if there are strong similarities or differences.

With the knowledge that these two guns might be substantially similar, I browsed around for Hawes revolver info, and it looks like the "Gun Digest Book of Firearm Assembly/Disassembly, Part II: Revolvers" includes detailed disassembly instructions (including photos) for the Hawes Western Marshall. Besides buying this book new from an online vendor, it's possible you can find this book in a library, available online as a used book, or even new-on-a-shelf at a local well-stocked gunshop or sporting goods store (my local Warehouse Sports, formerly Sportsman's Warehouse, has several books of this series in stock; I've seen them on the shelf as I wandered around).

Alternatively, if you have a good gunsmith near you that is familiar with single-action revolvers in general, and is willing to tutor a new gun owner, it might be worth paying for a half-hour of his time for him to show you how to do a proper detail-strip of the weapon.

Hope this is helpful.


----------

